# Date und Time Felder?



## Guest (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich hole mir aus einer vorhandenen Datenbank folgende Felder:


```
Date dateAb = rs.getDate("DATUMAB");
Date timeAb = rs.getTime("UHRZEITAB");
Date dateBis = rs.getDate("DATUMBIS");
Date timeBis = rs.getTime("UHRZEITBIS");
```

Jetzt möchte ich jedoch die Differenz zwischen BIS - AB in Minuten ermitteln. Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass das Datum und die Uhrzeit von AB und BIS in zwei unterschiedlichen Feldern stehen. Die muss ich ja jetzt irgendwie? verbinden um dann die Differenz zu ermitteln.

Hat hier jemand eine Idee oder einen Lösungsvorschlag für mich?

Danke


----------



## HoaX (4. Dez 2008)

entweder du nimmst entsprechende methoden deiner DB oder du nimmst java.util.Calendar und führst damit datum+zeit zusammen


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2008)

Wie führ ich die den mit dem Calendar-Objekt zusammen?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kenn der Calender nur eine Methode setTime, aber nicht z.B.  setHour, setMinute, ...
Daher frage ich mich, wie ich ein neues Calender-Objekt erzeugen kann, welches eben aus zwei Date-Objekten besteht?


----------



## HoaX (5. Dez 2008)

es gibt aber die methode "set"


----------

